# "Bed Sores" on elbows?



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Just wondering if anyone has any other ideas for what to do about some patches that are appearing on Rocky's elbows. The fur is missing and they look irritated. Not bleeding yet but I don't want it to get to that point. I believe it's from laying on the floor, which is wood. He has a huge orthopedic dog bed that he will not sleep on. (Waste of over a hundred bucks.) He either lays on the couch or on the floor. I've tried putting down towels and blankets and he won't lay on them either. I wonder if maybe he's losing sensitivity?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

elbow callouses? Silver Shield seemed to help Jax's. You have to put it on regularly though


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

They're not callouses, they're definitely red and irritated. I will check out the Silver Shield, thanks.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Then definitely use the Silver Shield Gel from Nature's Sunshine. It was instant relief for Jax when hers were red and inflamed and it dries quickly. I just put a cone on her for a few minutes after I apply it.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

I am following this thread.

My dog typically moves between his extra-large “orthopedic” bed and the hardwood floor throughout the night. 

Sometimes, our cat stakes out a central position on his bed and he is too “polite” to insist that the cat move so he can fit on it too… lol. Other times, the cat and dog are both on the bed. 

But, even when the cat is not a factor, I have noticed that Riley tends to rotate between the bed and the floor throughout the night - I think it has a lot to do with the bed being “hotter” and the floor “cooler, ” so, he switches it up. 

Riley does have a small callous on one of his elbows.... I haven’t really been worried about it, but interested in hearing more about what folks apply to avoid those callouses/raw spots.

Jax: I will be looking into the product you recommended


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Funny you should mention the bed versus the floor. Fritz literally HUGS the toilet all night, its much cooler! I too have beds, in the bedroom, the den, he prefers the toilet and ceramic floor.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

That is staph.. We had too, until I started feeding supplements for skin health.




Sunflowers said:


> Here it is what I use:
> I give one capsule of each, and alternate between the primrose in the borage. For example, one night he will get the vitamin C, evening Primrose, and turmeric.
> Another night he will get the vitamin C, borage, and olive leaf extract.
> 
> ...


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Seriously if I put more pills in his food he'll have more pills than food.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Debanneball said:


> Funny you should mention the bed versus the floor. Fritz literally HUGS the toilet all night, its much cooler! I too have beds, in the bedroom, the den, he prefers the toilet and ceramic floor.


Hondo will sleep in our marble shower, or hugging the toilet.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Emoore said:


> Seriously if I put more pills in his food he'll have more pills than food.


What pills are you putting in his food?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Sunflowers said:


> What pills are you putting in his food?


Fish oil, choline, glucosamine/chondroitin/msm, gabapentin.


----------

